# Signage and braille



## jar546 (Jul 4, 2013)

So you don't have to put signs on rooms but if you do..........



> E107.2 Designations. Interior and exterior signs identifyingpermanent rooms and spaces shall be raised characters and
> 
> Braille. Where pictograms are provided as designations of
> 
> ...


----------



## mark handler (Jul 4, 2013)

Signs which designate permanent rooms and spaces. Need tactile and Braille signage. Restrooms, exits....

Wayfinding signs and most Regulatory signs (Directional and Informational Signs) Do not need raised characters or Braille

Overhead Signage or Temporary Signage, Building directories, menu boards and all other signs which provide temporary information about rooms and spaces, such as the current occupant's name, are not required to have raised characters or Braille


----------



## mark handler (Jul 4, 2013)

A commonsense approach to signs and other accessibility items requires the ability to put oneself in the shoes of another person.

People, whether disabled or not, find it extremely difficult to do this for some reason.

Those without disabilities cannot seem to imagine what it is like to be blind or in a wheelchair, and those with one disability cannot seem to imagine what it is like to be a person with a different disability.

No one, it seems, is willing to suffer the slightest inconvenience or expense in consideration of the expense or inconvenience to others.

Everyone feels it is a financial inconvenience to add Braille or tactile signage to their wall signs.

That is until they, or a member of their family, becomes blind.

The same thing with detectable warnings, chair users, walker users and the non-disabled all complain about them, they cannot  put themselves in the “shoes” of a blind person that relies on the detectable warnings. There are more people, legally blind than wheelchair users….


----------



## Yikes (Jul 5, 2013)

Mark - there was a great story last year on "This American Life", told by a blind guy trying to find the phone in his hotel room.  Those of us who deal with spatial preceptions will appreciate the mystery.  As Ira Glass says, when you are blind, nothing is visible unless you touch it.

Invisible Made Visible | This American Life


----------



## mark handler (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks....


----------



## joetheinspector (Jul 6, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Signs which designate permanent rooms and spaces. Need tactile and Braille signage. Restrooms, exits....Wayfinding signs and most Regulatory signs (Directional and Informational Signs) Do not need raised characters or Braille
> 
> Overhead Signage or Temporary Signage, Building directories, menu boards and all other signs which provide temporary information about rooms and spaces, such as the current occupant's name, are not required to have raised characters or Braille


Mark do you have a code reference for this. I am trying to become more informed about braille signage code requirements, however, I need code references to be able to enforce and inform,


----------



## mark handler (Jul 6, 2013)

joetheinspector said:
			
		

> Mark do you have a code reference for this. I am trying to become more informed about braille signage code requirements, however, I need code references to be able to enforce and inform,


Joe

Start with this

http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/ibc/2009f2cc/icod_ibc_2009f2cc_10_sec001.htm

1007.9 Signage. :

1. Each door providing access to an AREA OF REFUGE.

2. Each door providing access to an exterior area for EXTERIOR AREA FOR ASSISTED RESCUE.

1007.10 Directional signage.

1. At exits serving a required accessible space but not providing an approved accessible means of egress.

2. elevator landings.

3. areas of refuge.

1007.11 Instructions. In areas of refuge and exterior areas for assisted rescue, instructions on the use of the area*

SECTION 1011 EXIT SIGNS

1011.3 Tactile exit signs.

1011.4 Internally illuminated exit signs.*

SECTION 1022 EXIT ENCLOSURES

1022.7 Discharge identification.*

1022.8 Floor identification signs.*

1022.8.1 Stairway identification signs*

SECTION 1024 LUMINOUS EGRESS PATH MARKINGS *

1024.2 Markings within exit enclosures.*

1024.2.4 Perimeter demarcation lines.*

1024.2.4.1 Floor-mounted demarcation lines.*

1024.2.4.2 Wall-mounted demarcation lines.*

1024.2.4.3 Transition.*

1024.2.5 Obstacles. Obstacles at or below 6 feet 6 inches in height and projecting more than 4 inches*

1024.2.6 Doors from exit enclosures. .

1024.2.6.1 Emergency exit symbol.*

1024.2.6.2 Door hardware markings.*

1024.2.6.3 Door frame markings.*

1024.4 Self-luminous and photoluminescent.*

1024.5 Illumination.*

*

Chapter 11 - Accessibility

SECTION 1110 SIGNAGE

1110.1 Signs. Required accessible elements shall be identified by the International Symbol of Accessibility at the following locations:

1. Accessible parking spaces required by Section 1106.1 except where the total number of parking spaces provided is four or less.

2. Accessible passenger loading zones.

3. Accessible rooms where multiple single-user toilet or bathing rooms are clustered at a single location.

4. Accessible entrances where not all entrances are accessible.

5. Accessible check-out aisles where not all aisles are accessible. The sign, where provided, shall be above the check-out aisle in the same location as the check-out aisle number or type of check-out identification.

6. Unisex toilet and bathing rooms.

7. Accessible dressing, fitting and locker rooms where not all such rooms are accessible.

8. Accessible areas of refuge in accordance with Section 1007.9.

9. Exterior areas for assisted rescue in accordance with Section 1007.9.

Identification of accessible elements can be accomplished by use of an International Symbol of Accessibility (see Figure 1110.1). These figures are international in that they are recognized throughout the world as that which identifies accessibility.

There are nine specific circumstances in which required accessible elements are to be identified, as indicated in Items 1 through 9 of this section. Generally, these are locations in which not all of the facilities provided are accessible and, therefore, it is necessary to identify those that are accessible so that they can be readily recognized by the intended user. For example, Section 1106.1 specifies the required number of accessible parking spaces. If these are not identified by signage, it would be difficult and unnecessarily inconvenient for one to identify their location. (Note that the requirement for parking signage is limited to when more than four total parking spaces are provided. To require an accessible space to be reserved when it involves 25 to 100 percent of the parking provided is an undue hardship to the building tenant.) One of the concepts embodied in the code is to mainstream accessibility in recognition that many of the features that make facilities and elements accessible are also useful and of benefit to people without disabilities. Part of this principle includes the idea that if an element is universally usable by people both with and without disabilities, there is no need for signage specifically identifying the element as being accessible. Hence, the signage requirements generally address circumstances in which not all of the elements will be accessible.

Figure 1110.1 INTERNATIONAL SYMBOLS OF ACCESSIBILITY

1110.2 Directional signage. Directional signage indicating the route to the nearest like accessible element shall be provided at the following locations. These directional signs shall include the International Symbol of Accessibility:

1. Inaccessible building entrances.

2. Inaccessible public toilets and bathing facilities.

3. Elevators not serving an accessible route.

4. At each separate-sex toilet and bathing room indicating the location of the nearest family or assisted-use toilet or bathing room where provided in accordance with Section 1109.2.1.

5. At exits and exit stairways serving a required accessible space, but not providing an approved accessible means of egress, signage shall be provided in accordance with Section 1007.10.

There are circumstances in which it is useful and necessary to locate directional signage at certain inaccessible elements to indicate the route to the nearest like accessible element. For example, not all building entrances are required to be accessible (see Section 1105). Should a person in a wheelchair happen to approach an inaccessible building entrance at an unfamiliar facility, it is appropriate to provide direction indicating where the nearest accessible entrance is located. The same circumstance presents itself at inaccessible public toilet and bathing facilities, at elevators that do not serve an accessible route and in assembly and mercantile occupancies where family-assisted use accessible toilet and bathing facilities are required.

This requirement for directional signage works in conjunction with the fact that everything is initially assumed to be accessible; therefore, items are not required to be identified by the International Symbols of Accessibility in the interest of mainstreaming. See the general comments to this chapter and the commentary to Section 1110.1 for a further discussion of mainstreaming.

1110.3 Other signs. Signage indicating special accessibility provisions shall be provided as shown:

1. Each assembly area required to comply with Section 1108.2.7 shall provide a sign notifying patrons of the availability of assistive listening systems.

Exception: Where ticket offices or windows are provided, signs are not required at each assembly area provided that signs are displayed at each ticket office or window informing patrons of the availability of assistive listening systems.

2. At each door to an area of refuge, an exterior area for assisted rescue, an egress stairway, exit passageway and exit discharge, signage shall be provided in accordance with Section 1011.3.

3. At areas of refuge, signage shall be provided in accordance with Section 1007.11.

4. At exterior areas for assisted rescue, signage shall be provided in accordance with Section 1007.11.

5. At two-way communication systems, signage shall be provided in accordance with Section 1007.8.2.

6. Within exit enclosures, signage shall be provided in accordance with Section 1022.8.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 6, 2013)

Then you can get into the ADASAD 2010 ADA Standards for Accessible Design

216 Signs

216.1 General. Signs shall be provided in accordance with 216 and shall comply with 703.

EXCEPTIONS:

1. Building directories, menus, seat and row designations in assembly areas, occupant names, building addresses, and company names and logos shall not be required to comply with 216.

2. In parking facilities, signs shall not be required to comply with 216.2, 216.3, and 216.6 through 216.12.

3. Temporary, 7 days or less, signs shall not be required to comply with 216.

4. In detention and correctional facilities, signs not located in public use areas shall not be required to comply with 216.

216.2 Designations. Interior and exterior signs identifying permanent rooms and spaces shall comply with 703.1, 703.2, and 703.5. Where pictograms are provided as designations of permanent interior rooms and spaces, the pictograms shall comply with 703.6 and shall have text descriptors complying with 703.2 and 703.5.

EXCEPTION: Exterior signs that are not located at the door to the space they serve shall not be required to comply with 703.2.

Advisory 216.2 Designations. Section 216.2 applies to signs that provide designations, labels, or names for interior rooms or spaces where the sign is not likely to change over time. Examples include interior signs labeling restrooms, room and floor numbers or letters, and room names. Tactile text descriptors are required for pictograms that are provided to label or identify a permanent room or space. Pictograms that provide information about a room or space, such as "no smoking," occupant logos, and the International Symbol of Accessibility, are not required to have text descriptors.

216.3 Directional and Informational Signs. Signs that provide direction to or information about interior spaces and facilities of the site shall comply with 703.5.

Advisory 216.3 Directional and Informational Signs. Information about interior spaces and facilities includes rules of conduct, occupant load, and similar signs. Signs providing direction to rooms or spaces include those that identify egress routes.

216.4 Means of Egress. Signs for means of egress shall comply with 216.4.

216.4.1 Exit Doors. Doors at exit passageways, exit discharge, and exit stairways shall be identified by tactile signs complying with 703.1, 703.2, and 703.5.

Advisory 216.4.1 Exit Doors. An exit passageway is a horizontal exit component that is separated from the interior spaces of the building by fire-resistance-rated construction and that leads to the exit discharge or public way. The exit discharge is that portion of an egress system between the termination of an exit and a public way.

216.4.2 Areas of Refuge. Signs required by section 1003.2.13.5.4 of the International Building Code (2000 edition) or section 1007.6.4 of the International Building Code (2003 edition) (incorporated by reference, see "Referenced Standards" in Chapter 1) to provide instructions in areas of refuge shall comply with 703.5.

216.4.3 Directional Signs. Signs required by section 1003.2.13.6 of the International Building Code (2000 edition) or section 1007.7 of the International Building Code (2003 edition) (incorporated by reference, see "Referenced Standards" in Chapter 1) to provide directions to accessible means of egress shall comply with 703.5.

216.5 Parking. Parking spaces complying with 502 shall be identified by signs complying with 502.6.

EXCEPTIONS:

1. Where a total of four or fewer parking spaces, including accessible parking spaces, are provided on a site, identification of accessible parking spaces shall not be required.

2. In residential facilities, where parking spaces are assigned to specific residential dwelling units, identification of accessible parking spaces shall not be required.

216.6 Entrances. Where not all entrances comply with 404, entrances complying with 404 shall be identified by the International Symbol of Accessibility complying with 703.7.2.1. Directional signs complying with 703.5 that indicate the location of the nearest entrance complying with 404 shall be provided at entrances that do not comply with 404.

Advisory 216.6 Entrances. Where a directional sign is required, it should be located to minimize backtracking. In some cases, this could mean locating a sign at the beginning of a route, not just at the inaccessible entrances to a building.

216.7 Elevators. Where existing elevators do not comply with 407, elevators complying with 407 shall be clearly identified with the International Symbol of Accessibility complying with 703.7.2.1.

216.8 Toilet Rooms and Bathing Rooms. Where existing toilet rooms or bathing rooms do not comply with 603, directional signs indicating the location of the nearest toilet room or bathing room complying with 603 within the facility shall be provided. Signs shall comply with 703.5 and shall include the International Symbol of Accessibility complying with 703.7.2.1. Where existing toilet rooms or bathing rooms do not comply with 603, the toilet rooms or bathing rooms complying with 603 shall be identified by the International Symbol of Accessibility complying with 703.7.2.1. Where clustered single user toilet rooms or bathing facilities are permitted to use exceptions to 213.2, toilet rooms or bathing facilities complying with 603 shall be identified by the International Symbol of Accessibility complying with 703.7.2.1 unless all toilet rooms and bathing facilities comply with 603.

216.9 TTYs. Identification and directional signs for public TTYs shall be provided in accordance with 216.9.

216.9.1 Identification Signs. Public TTYs shall be identified by the International Symbol of TTY complying with 703.7.2.2.

216.9.2 Directional Signs. Directional signs indicating the location of the nearest public TTY shall be provided at all banks of public pay telephones not containing a public TTY. In addition, where signs provide direction to public pay telephones, they shall also provide direction to public TTYs. Directional signs shall comply with 703.5 and shall include the International Symbol of TTY complying with 703.7.2.2.

216.10 Assistive Listening Systems. Each assembly area required by 219 to provide assistive listening systems shall provide signs informing patrons of the availability of the assistive listening system. Assistive listening signs shall comply with 703.5 and shall include the International Symbol of Access for Hearing Loss complying with 703.7.2.4.

EXCEPTION: Where ticket offices or windows are provided, signs shall not be required at each assembly area provided that signs are displayed at each ticket office or window informing patrons of the availability of assistive listening systems.

216.11 Check-Out Aisles. Where more than one check-out aisle is provided, check-out aisles complying with 904.3 shall be identified by the International Symbol of Accessibility complying with 703.7.2.1. Where check-out aisles are identified by numbers, letters, or functions, signs identifying check-out aisles complying with 904.3 shall be located in the same location as the check-out aisle identification.

EXCEPTION: Where all check-out aisles serving a single function comply with 904.3, signs complying with 703.7.2.1 shall not be required.

216.12 Amusement Rides. Signs identifying the type of access provided on amusement rides shall be provided at entries to queues and waiting lines. In addition, where accessible unload areas also serve as accessible load areas, signs indicating the location of the accessible load and unload areas shall be provided at entries to queues and waiting lines.


----------

